# (Nuovo) sorteggio ottavi Champions 2021/2022.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.

SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO

SPORTING LISBONA – MAN CITY

BENFICA - AJAX

CHELSEA - LILLE

INTER - LIVERPOOL

ATLETICO - MAN UNITED

VILLARREAL - JUVENTUS

PSG - REAL MADRID 


*E il Real minaccia azioni legali QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-pronto-ad-azioni-legali.110619/#post-2498551


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...



Melme a casa daje


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...


Certo che passare dall'Ajax al Liverpool..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...



L'avevo detto io che alla juve andava sempre tutto liscio 
Invece sono contento per l'Inda che godeva al solo guardare il nostro girone. ora li voglio proprio vedere all'opera


----------



## mil77 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...


Che dire contento per l'inter


----------



## Mika (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...


alla Juve è andata meglio anche del primo sorteggio...


----------



## Kaw (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...


Speravo che l'Inter però si facesse qualche turno in più però...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Voglio vedere 10 gol del Liverpool all’Inter.


----------



## Gamma (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...



Spero che il Liverpool gliene faccia tanti, devono capire cosa abbiamo affrontato noi nel nostro girone...


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto io che alla juve andava sempre tutto liscio
> Invece sono contento per l'Inda che godeva al solo guardare il nostro girone. ora li voglio proprio vedere all'opera


La Juve aveva una sola possibilità che le cose vadano male : PSG.
Quindi il loro cul0 e spiegato dalla statistica.

Inter Liverpool
Real PSG


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere 10 gol del Liverpool all’Inter.


Idem,solo per vedere come si giustificherà la gazzetta o altri quotidiani sportivi associati alle melme.


----------



## ilPresidente (13 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> alla Juve è andata meglio anche del primo sorteggio...


Sicuro?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Possono stare tranquilli con il condottiero turco sarà una formalità


----------



## Gamma (13 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto io che alla juve andava sempre tutto liscio
> Invece sono contento per l'Inda che godeva al solo guardare il nostro girone. ora li voglio proprio vedere all'opera



Beh la Juve la sua fortuna l'ha avuto con il gol dello Zenit al Chelsea nel finale, non nel sorteggio in sé, alla fine era più probabile che prendere una di queste squadre più tranquille che il PSG, per dire.

Villareal comunque meglio dello Sporting, almeno questo.


----------



## Maravich49 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Bene, meglio dai.


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...



era letta ormai che il real beccava proprio il psg


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2021)

Il ritorno ad Anfield  auguri!


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ai cuginastri si sarà bloccata la digestione.


----------



## unbreakable (13 Dicembre 2021)

ma io una squadra spagnola qualsiasi in europa avrei sempre paura ad incontrarla..poi emery sa fare il suo lavoro vincitore dell'europa league facendo fuori arsenal e united..poi quest'anno fatto fuori atalanta..sicuri che la rubentus sia superiore? per me le seconde se la giocano tutte con questa rube..
inda non la commento neanche


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...


Gobbi e melme a casa


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Idem,solo per vedere come si giustificherà la gazzetta o altri quotidiani sportivi associati alle melme.



Ovviamente giustificheranno tutto con le fatiche in campionato.


----------



## Route66 (13 Dicembre 2021)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> era letta ormai che il real beccava proprio il psg


Forza Carletto e forza Karim spazzate via il circo equestre transalpino!!


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

Su sky danno già la juve per favorita perché fino alla data della doppia partita tornerà la miglior juve. La squadra che crescerà di più nei prossimi mesi.

Operazione lecchinaggio audience sistema-loading-


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su sky danno già la juve per favorita perché fino alla data della doppia partita tornerà la miglior juve. La squadra che crescerà di più nei prossimi mesi.
> 
> Operazione lecchinaggio audience sistema-loading-


Niente di nuovo.


----------



## Roger84 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Godo tantissimo per gli sfig*ti! Vediamo quanto effettivamente saranno forti............La Juve la solita fortuna anche se nn dovranno sottovalutarla...


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su sky danno già la juve per favorita perché fino alla data della doppia partita tornerà la miglior juve. La squadra che crescerà di più nei prossimi mesi.
> 
> Operazione lecchinaggio audience sistema-loading-


Normale amministrazione da servi.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo per gli sfig*ti! Vediamo quanto effettivamente saranno forti............La Juve la solita fortuna anche se nn dovranno sottovalutarla...



La Juve è uscita anche con squadre peggiori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Dicembre 2021)

Inter campione d'italia.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Inter campione d'italia.



Pazienza, l’importante è che non vincano nulla in Europa.


----------



## Gamma (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...



La cosa bella è che gli interisti dopo il primo sorteggio hanno subito iniziato a mettere le mani avanti, ad elogiare l'Ajax spiegando come fosse la squadra che gioca meglio al momento, la più difficile da affrontare ecc.

Poi alle 15 me li sono immaginati con il rosario in mano sperando di non beccare City, Liverpool e Bayern... bene che abbiano preso i Reds, non li sento più parlare di quanto fosse forte l'Ajax...


----------



## overlord (13 Dicembre 2021)

Solo una precisazione per tutti. Quando scrivete melme dovete ben specificare se melme perdazzurre o melme ovine perché altrimenti si crea una gran confusione di melma.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Dicembre 2021)

Poveri cugini: certo che non deve essere il massimo della vita passare nel giro di tre ore dal sentirsi già virtualmente ai quarti di finale al sentirsi già eliminati.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...



Non vedo l'ora di vedere il turco che fa un sol boccone di Henderson-Fabinho-Alcantara.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Dicembre 2021)

Era meglio se l'Inter andava ancora avanti.
La Juventus può andare avanti quanto vuole, tanto escono da soli.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Possono stare tranquilli con il condottiero turco sarà una formalità



Turco prossimo Pallone d’Oro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ma come,in molti eravate felici di essere fuori da tutto in modo tale da concentrarci solamente sul campionato e ripetere la rincorsa dell'Inda della passata stagione,e ora si piange perchè l'inda nel 99% dei casi sarà subito sbattuta fuori ?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come,in molti eravate felici di essere fuori da tutto in modo tale da concentrarci solamente sul campionato e ripetere la rincorsa dell'Inda della passata stagione,e ora si piange perchè l'inda nel 99% dei casi sarà subito sbattuta fuori ?


Per me tutto quello che è negativo per loro va apprezzato.


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Era meglio se l'Inter andava ancora avanti.
> La Juventus può andare avanti quanto vuole, tanto escono da soli.


Più avanzano e più prendono soldi.
Li voglio vedere a casa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...



Adesso vediamo i meravigliosi ad Anfield. Preparate il pallottoliere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

La juventus sempre più sculata, molto meglio il villareal dello sporting per me


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La juventus sempre più sculata, molto meglio il villareal dello sporting per me



è decisamente la più debole insieme al Lille. Lo Sporting è molto noioso e sta facendo un gran campionato.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Dicembre 2021)

Per me la juve può uscire tranquillamente.

Quanto ai mentecatti morosi non mi accontento di vederli uscire, voglio vederli piallati e umiliati. Jurgen veda di non fare scherzi come quel babbeo di Guardiola nel 2010.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Dicembre 2021)

Perez sarà felice


----------



## bmb (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...


Avrei preferito che passassero gli ottavi (cosa assolutamente non scontata neanche con l'Ajax) in modo tale da perdere più punti possibili in campionato. Pazienza. Sarà bello vederli violati.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Che sfiga, per noi sarebbe stato meglio che i cuginastri beccassero una debole


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Solo una precisazione per tutti. Quando scrivete melme dovete ben specificare se melme perdazzurre o melme ovine perché altrimenti si crea una gran confusione di melma.


quelle ovine si chiamano ladri...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Dicembre 2021)

I gobbi sia con i portoghesi sia con gli spagnoli sono nella cacca.. perché entrambi storicamente il centrocampo è il loro repertorio migliore.. molto palleggio e forti tecnicamente.. la rube invece? senza centrocampo  per me non riescono nemmeno a fare il solo contropiede che hanno come fase offensiva..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Dicembre 2021)

qualcuno spera di fare perdere energie e punti in campionato facendo andare avanti i nerazzurri in Champions, così da avvantaggiarsi noi in campionato ?
Lasciamo stare dai...
Anche per questo anno pensiamo a gufare e basta.... Giusto per non farci del male da soli


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La juventus sempre più sculata, molto meglio il villareal dello sporting per me


Forse, il Villareal ha un allenatore che bada molto al sodo e sa come si vince.


----------



## Walker (13 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto io che alla juve andava sempre tutto liscio
> Invece sono contento per l'Inda che godeva al solo guardare il nostro girone. ora li voglio proprio vedere all'opera


Si meritano una batosta epocale, stile Roma Bayern...


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Solo una precisazione per tutti. Quando scrivete melme dovete ben specificare se melme perdazzurre o melme ovine perché altrimenti si crea una gran confusione di melma.


Le melme sono quelle nerazzurre. Gli ovini sono invece le mer.de


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sorteggio, dopo quanto accaduto alle ore 12, degli ottavi di Champions League.
> 
> SALISBURGO – BAYERN MONACO
> 
> ...


Per me escono entrambe le italiane.

PSG Real Madrid tutta da vedere.


----------



## JackSheva7 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me escono entrambe le italiane.
> 
> PSG Real Madrid tutta da vedere.


Il Real in forma passa in ciabatte per me


----------

